# Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2012)

Moin,

frage steht im Betreff, wie geht ihr dabei vor. Och trau mich gar nicht mehr wurm oder Maden aufzuziehen, selbst auf Mais gehen die los.


----------



## namycasch (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Petri.

Letzte Woche hatte ein Boardi einen guten Tipp.

Fangen, hinter dem Kopf die ganzen Innereien raus, sauber spülen und ab in die Pfanne. Soll gut schmecken. Hier in Bremen (Weser), Oldenburg (Hunte) haben wir das Problem nicht.

Rache ist süß.

Petri.


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Letzte Woche hatte ein Boardi einen guten Tipp.
> 
> ...



Fangen und verwerten ist hier nicht die Frage, die Anzahl der möglichen Grundelfänge würde bei mir eigentlich letztlich meinen eigenen Durchhaltewillen beeinflussen, ich kann pro Minute locker 10 rausholen, wenn ich nur schnell genug bin. 

Ich will bzw. suchen einen Köder mit dem ich die umgehen kann.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Das wirst du sehr wahrscheinlich nur über große Köder schaffen. Sprich Pellets,Boilies, Käsewürfel, Kichererbsen etc.
Gruss ROY


----------



## bacalo (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Die Plagegeister haben mir hier am Main auch einiges an Nerven gekostet.

Ausgehend vom Feedern mit Castern, Maden u. MiWurm kann mit folgender Montage jedoch zu 80 % an den Grundeln vorbeigefischt werden.

Auf das Vorfach einen kleinen Schwimmkörper (spezielle Auftriebsköder beim Tackledealer erhältlich) aufziehen und diesen ca. 3 - 5 cm vor dem (12er) Haken plazieren. Zumindest hier am Main kannste damit relativ gut an den "Zugereisten" vorbeifischen.
Mögliche Alternative:
Habe gestern beim vierjährigen Neffen des Nachbarn Schwimmknet kennenlernen dürfen (was es alles so gibt ).
Verschiedene Farben. Konnte mir allen Tricks einen ganzen cm abstauben äh leihen.
Hält gut an der Schnur und der Auftrieb ist klasse.
Wie der Knet sich beim Anschlag verhält#c, muss hier noch Jugend forscht machen.

Greets
Peter


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



bacalo schrieb:


> Auf das Vorfach einen kleinen Schwimmkörper (spezielle Auftriebsköder beim Tackledealer erhältlich) aufziehen ...



Hast du mal einen Link zu den Teilen, oder meinst Du die Pilotkugeln vom Forellenfischen?


----------



## Der-Graf (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Auch wenn das deine Frage nicht komplett beantwortet, aber ich gebe trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu, da ich die Problematik vom Rhein nur zu gut kenne... Natürlich kann man durch die Größe des Köders Grundelfänge reduzieren (ausschließen sich nicht...). Allerdings ist das je nach Zielfisch wenig zielführend, weil dieser evtl kleine Köder bevorzugt. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Auftriebskörpern: Wenn ich z.B. auf Barben angel, will ich meinen Köder nah am bzw. auf Grund anbieten und ihn nicht auftreiben lassen - zumal Grundeln durchaus in der Lage sind einen guten halben Meter vom Grund "hochzuspringen", wie ich schon beobachten konnte. Ich bin der Meinung, über den Köder und dessen Präsentation lässt sich das Problem nicht lösen. Vielmehr habe ich zwei Dinge festgestellt, die vielleicht nicht zufriedenstellend, dafür aber durchaus praktikabel sind: Zum einen lässt die Grundelaktivität nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit erheblich nach (idR. fast nicht mehr vorhanden) und zum anderen kann ein Standortwechsel wirklich Wunder bewirken. Und dabei rede ich nicht von verschiedenen Stromkilometern! Manchmal reicht es, den Angelplatz 50-100m zu verlegen und schon ist Ruhe. Mir scheint, dass Grundeln in Kolonien leben, die sich an bestimmten Gewässerabschnitten sammeln. Da hilft leider nur ausprobieren und es sei bedauerlicherweise dazu gesagt: Wo an einem Tag keine Grundeln sind, kann es am nächsten schon wieder ganz anders aussehen...^^


----------



## Thxmpsxn (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Kenne das Problem auch vom Rhein. Bin deshalb da von Maden und Würmern fast völlig weg. 
Wenn Du es auf Barben abgesehen hast, ist selbstgemachter Käseteig eine gute Alternative. Z. B. Sensas Barbeaux 3000 Fromage mit etwas Paniermehl strecken und zu Teigkugeln formen. Oder neutrales Barbenfutter mit Käse Aroma von Zammataro mischen, dazu ebenfalls etwas Paniermehl. Was auch sehr gut ist: Fertig Pizza Teig (z. B. Aldi, Lidl) ausrollen und reichlich mit Edamer oder Gouda Käseraspel (Pizzakäse) bestreúen und zu einem homogenen Teig verkneten. Hält Bombe! Ebenfalls dafür gut geeignet Babybel. Entweder am Haar anbieten oder halt direkt auf dem Haken (spez. Teighaken)
Dem entsprechend kann man auch für andere Fischarten und deren Geschmacksvorlieben gute Teigköder herstellen. So umgeht man das Grundel Problem. Und auf die Teigköder haben wir auch schon viele kapitale Exemplare gefangen.


----------



## Parasol (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Hallo



bacalo schrieb:


> .......................................
> Auf das Vorfach einen kleinen Schwimmkörper (spezielle Auftriebsköder beim Tackledealer erhältlich) aufziehen und diesen ca. 3 - 5 cm vor dem (12er) Haken plazieren. Zumindest hier am Main kannste damit relativ gut an den "Zugereisten" vorbeifischen.
> ..........................



ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass etwas höher über Grund die Bisse der Grundeln deutlich abnehmen.

Deshalb fische ich entweder mit Auftriebskörpern oder mit Pose.


----------



## phirania (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

hi leute
hier,in münster am dek sind diese plagegeister auch zu gange..
wurm,made,mais und sogar fischfetzen. nichts ist vor denen sicher.
mein tip,da diese viecher ja auch am grund leben  und nahrung zu sich nehmen sind das die richtigen zanderköder.
werde demnächts mal probieren...
erfolgs meldung folgt.


----------



## Backfire (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



phirania schrieb:


> hi leute
> hier,in münster am dek sind diese plagegeister auch zu gange..
> wurm,made,mais und sogar fischfetzen. nichts ist vor denen sicher.
> mein tip,da diese viecher ja auch am grund leben  und nahrung zu sich nehmen sind das die richtigen zanderköder.
> ...



Hab ich schon probiert >


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Da hatte aber einer Kohldampf! :m


----------



## Knispel (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> Hier in Bremen (Weser), Oldenburg (Hunte) haben wir das Problem nicht.
> 
> 
> Petri.


 
da bist du aber nicht richtig informiert, warte einmal 3 - 4 Jahre ....
http://www.lfvbremen.de/1_Start/25_Aktuelles.html
siehe den Eintrag vom 22.5.12


----------



## ayron (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Backfire schrieb:


> Hab ich schon probiert >



Noch nen Drilling dran und wieder rein irgendwann wird der Burger zu groß.
Ansonsten noch ein Bild zur Belustigung

65 darts Hog von Illex

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=185211&d=1340744939


----------



## Backfire (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Zur Grundelverwertung versuche ich es momentan mit einer Durchlauf-Grundmontage mit ca. 1,50m Vorfach und einer recht kleinen Wasserkugel ca. 20cm vor dem Drillingshaken. Den Haken bekommt dann eine tote Grundel durch die Schwanzwurzel.
(beim Gedanken an Drillingshaken und Schwanzwurzel wird mir irgendwie ganz anders ... )

Ansonsten hab ich es mit Grundeln auch schon auf Wels versucht.





Eigentlich sollte das doch ein schöner Happen sein?


----------



## Kauli11 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Backfire schrieb:


> Zur Grundelverwertung versuche ich es momentan mit einer Durchlauf-Grundmontage mit ca. 1,50m Vorfach und einer recht kleinen Wasserkugel ca. 20cm vor dem Drillingshaken. Den Haken bekommt dann eine tote Grundel durch die Schwanzwurzel.
> (beim Gedanken an Drillingshaken und Schwanzwurzel wird mir irgendwie ganz anders ... )
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich es mit Grundeln auch schon auf Wels versucht.
> ...


 
...für Deine Gedanken : muss ja nicht unbedigt ein Wallerdrilling für die Schwanzwurzel sein :c ,es geht ja 
auch eine nummer kleiner.


----------



## daci7 (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Backfire schrieb:


> (beim Gedanken an Drillingshaken und Schwanzwurzel wird mir irgendwie ganz anders ... )



Klar, bei Zwillingen sind alle immer ganz heiß und bei den Drillingen wird dann wieder gekniffen? Seid ihr Männer oder Mäuse?


----------



## Backfire (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



daci7 schrieb:


> Klar, bei Zwillingen sind alle immer ganz heiß und bei den Drillingen wird dann wieder gekniffen? Seid ihr Männer oder Mäuse?



Also ich bin eindeutig ne zu dick geratene Maus |supergri.



 

 



hihi ... (die Frisur hat nichts mit irgendeiner Einstellung zu tun, ist einfach nur pflegeleichter als Haare bis zum Arsch)

Nochmal zu den Grundeln, nachts Angeln ist die beste Art die zu vermeiden. Dazu immer Auftrieb dran (tagsüber). Ist zwar schade, daß man nicht mehr "normal" auf Grund angeln kann, aber man kanns ja nicht ändern.
Andererseits hab ichs beim feedern schon erlebt, das auf einem guten Futterteppich die Grundeln wegbleiben und nur noch Rotaugen an den Haken gehen. Macht aber auch keinen Spaß, wenn man weiß, daß immer nur Rotaugen zwischen 15 und 30cm den Köder nehmen. Fürs Köderfisch angeln ganz ok, aber kein großes Tennis.
Ich hab schon gesehen, daß nachts feedernde Osteuropäer vor Brassen kaum laufen konnten. "Hab isch soviel Bräse gefange, kann isch nischt mehr tragen ...". Der hatte Klodeckel von 3-4kg dabei. Feeder mit ner Mischung Paniermehl, Polenta, Mais und Maden (so sah es aus), dazu Mais-Made auf dem Haken. Ich feeder nachts nicht, ich geh halt auf Aal. Aber wenn wer Weißfisch fangen will, das wäre evtl. ne Möglichkeit.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Backfire schrieb:


> hihi ... (die Frisur hat nichts mit irgendeiner Einstellung zu tun, ist einfach nur pflegeleichter als Haare bis zum Arsch)...


Solange sie sich nicht mit denen am Ar$sch verknoten, ist das alles handlebar |rolleyes


----------



## daci7 (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Backfire schrieb:


> Also ich bin eindeutig ne zu dick geratene Maus |supergri.


  ... von wegen zu dick: Wir sind halt Männer mit Format und knicken nicht gleich beim ersten Gegenwind |evil:


----------



## lsski (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Die Grundel ist der Futterfisch Nr. 1 und Zander stehen drauf !
Je kleiner die Grundel je schneller findet sie einen Abnehmer.

Der Fisch muss sich nur 10-30 cm über dem Grund befinden und am Besten ist es, wenn er sich dreht:g


----------



## Backfire (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Das probier ich seit 2 Jahren. Grundel am Seitenarm, Grundel mit Styropor, Grundel mit Wasserkugel, Grundel mit Lufteinspritzung, Grundel bissi schaaf mit pommes ...
Noch kein Biss.
Ich hör im Hintergrund immer den Eisstadionsprecher : "Hier gibt es keine Fische ...".


----------



## Slick (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Das muss schon purer Zufall sein das ein Zander deine Grundel nimmt.Es gibt einfach zu viel von denen.#q

Ich hatte auch noch nie ein Biss auf Grundel.


----------



## Backfire (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Ja, aber was dann? Wenn der Tisch so reichlich gedeckt ist, und die Räuber haben sich auf die Grundeln eingestellt, was soll man da machen? Ich biete die Grundel ja schon über Grund an, damit sie leichter gefunden wird, und nicht den Kannibalen zum Opfer fällt. Sorry, ich bin ratlos ...


----------



## Slick (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Deswegen wollte ich das Drakovitch Sytem testen um eventuell den Köder dem Fisch direkt vors Maul zu platzieren und auf gut Glück einen Köderfisch auslegen beim Ansitzen.


----------



## lsski (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Slick schrieb:


> Deswegen wollte ich das Drakovitch Sytem testen um eventuell den Köder dem Fisch direkt vors Maul zu platzieren und auf gut Glück einen Köderfisch auslegen beim Ansitzen.




So ist richtig! 
Die Zander die verangelt wurden, welche die OP nicht überlebt haben, hatten alle Baby Grundeln im Magen.
Auch die Aale sind zu 50% voll mit Grundeln 50% Wasserasseln.

Unterwasserposen mögen Zander nicht!
Ich fange sie von der Buhne aus mit einer 4,8m Feeder hoch abgelegt auf einem Brandungsrutenständer.
Das gibt in 25m entfernung einen guten Winkel.
200g Blei, 1m höher, Dreiwegewirbel mit 60cm Fluorocarbon 0,38mm großer Raubfischhaken.
Jetzt der Kniff Oben Übertief eingestellte Laufpose.
vor dem Grundelmaul Eurostück große Plastikscheibe damit sie sich prima dreht.
Die Fische sind meistens vorne gehakt und schlagen sich selber an.
Freilauf ist so einzustellen das der Fisch wenn er könnte den verankerten Ständer nicht umreißen kann.


----------



## Slick (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*

Hallo lsski

die Plastikscheibe sorgt für den Auftrieb und die Strömung das sich der Köder um seine eigen Achse dreht?

Grüße


----------



## Lucius (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Grundelplage an Fliesgewässern NRW - welcher Köder hilft*



Slick schrieb:


> Das muss schon purer Zufall sein das ein Zander deine Grundel nimmt.Es gibt einfach zu viel von denen.#q
> 
> Ich hatte auch noch nie ein Biss auf Grundel.




Also vorletztes Jahr hatte Ich noch etwas intensiver mit Köfi Ansitz gemacht und im dem Herbst die Hälfte meiner Zander , sprich 4 Stück auf Grundel gefangen......!?


----------

